# Said My Final Goodbye



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

My fellow 2coolers I said my final goodbyes to my brother and fishing partner Darrell yesterday. He had fought hard for almost two years with cancer. I was so glad we got him out fishing one last time Wednesday a week ago. Please keep my family in your prayers for healing through these tough times. Darrell's memorial yesterday was amazing. He touched so many lives in the bowling community and they showed up in force over 300. Hopefully see yall on the water soon. Its going to be tough to do but I know he will be shining down on me.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Prayers up & out for y'all


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Prayers sent !!!


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Prayers for you and family!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My prayers are with you sir.God has him now think of only the good times.


----------



## MrTroutsnot (Dec 6, 2012)

Prayers sent. God bless you and your family.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Prayers to the family and friends.
You will think of him many times a day and some will bring a tear and some a smile. I hope you find peace in Gods grace and that he would comfort you through it . God Bless


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Prayers sent to you and the family.
I'm glad I got to go fishing with Darrel and you a couple of times, especially the trip below the dam several years ago. 
God bless.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry for your loss and Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Danny O and I enjoyed our outings with you and Darrell over the years. A true gentleman, Darrell always had a smile and a kind word for us. His humor was infectious, as was referenced at the memorial service. We'll miss the banter between you two! We're keeping you and your family in prayer Mike. Holler when you're ready to fish or knock out a round of golf.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry for your loss prayers sent his oain is behind him now


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

I said a prayer for your family.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. Prayers going out for you and all your family.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

God bless you and your family during these difficult times


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Condolences for your loss. Cancer is the ugliest of beasts. 
As said before, remember the good times you shared.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear this. May God richly bless you and your family with comfort, strength and peace during this time and the days ahead.


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Prayers go out to you and your family Mike. God bless.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am truly sorry for your loss. I have experienced some tragedies myself so please don't take this wrong but I feel it best to remember the good and smile. Of course since Darrell was a  bowler that 300 showed up.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes WBF it was ironic for sure. He was top 5 in the state in his prime. He had 27 300 games in his career. Well known for sure and a many person set their sites on him to beat. He made it look easy. Gone but never forgotten.


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss. Prayers sent


----------

